# Anti-Depressants and Side Effects



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Now because of my nature - blessed with a hideously over-active imagination - I tend to steer a very wide berth from the internet and sensationalist articles on depression, suicide and anti-d's. I am genuinely interested as to WHY some individuals are affected by side effects whilst others seem to escape altogether.As I've written before - I'm extremely fortunate to have found an anti-d which suits me very well - my mental health has been stable, infact improving gradually since the early summer of 2006 and the only side-effect I can see is quite a significant weight gain. Whilst I'm not thrilled by this - in the great scheme of things - its a pretty small price to pay for mental wellbeing.I did briefly look at a website addressing the question of weight-gain - or rather dramatic weight alteration - and it seems that there has been research done here and what determines whether an individual experiences side effects is in part explained by genetic markers - ie a genetic predisposition to suffer from, say weight gain - now I'm absolutely NO scientist - but I'm therefore assuming that its the combination of the drug and this predisposition that causes the weight to pile on - I'm also assuming that your metabolic rate is affected. Since my depression was largely off the scale anxiety - presumably then my metabolic rate has been slowed down so that I'm not dealing with breaking down - err - out of my depth abit here - fat or something - so in other words if I eat a normal amount of food - I don't "deal with it" as efficiently as somebody a) not on anti-ds and b without this genetic predisposition.I'm just interested - I'm not really losing sleep but yes, its not thrilling being chubby - the article talks about a genetic serotonin receptor 5HT2a - well 5HT2a whoever you are - presumably you have NOT been down the gym in my body!!!!!!Anyone have any thoughts or more insight into why anti-d's cause weight gain or indeed weight loss?Sue


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I haven't looked into that specific side effect but there are some things that do tend to effect them.One of them that is sounds like this information might point to is which version of a receptor you have, or anything that may effect the amount/location of the receptor in your body.We are all just a little different. (which is why they can tell us apart with DNA tests)Drugs fit into receptors like a key (drug) fits in a lock (receptor). Some people have slightly different "locks" so may respond differently to the same drug. Some people may not get the desired effect from a drug if it doesn't fit in the "lock" properly. There may also be differences in how many receptors you have in a particular organ (or body tends to use the same parts for many things). If you have more receptors in the organ where the side effect occurs you might see it in you wher someone else doesn't have a problem.The other main factor in side effects is how you metabolize a drug. We each get a subset of all the proteins that work in the liver to remove stuff from the body (both stuff our own body produces and things we ingest). There are some drugs where some people need a lot less or a lot more of something to get the same effect. They are looking at how to measure the genetic differences between people so they can select the best drug and dose for you so it takes less time to find the right treatment.I know for some drugs with weight loss and gain the problem seems to be how the drug effects the appetite. Some drugs can make you fell hungrier than usual, some can make you a bit queasy and so you eat less than usual.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks Kathleen - to be honest, I think the damage was done in the first couple of months that I started to feel well again - I think I was so in love with being well and having an appetite like a horse - I ate for England. We went to Paris as soon as I came out of hospital and I remember gorging uncontrollably on the wonderful bread and croissants - the family were so pleased to see me happy and hungry - I think I put on a stone over about a week!!! My weight hasn't gone up since then - but I cannot shift it. I have given up alcohol almost completely. If I'm honest - I could eat ALL the time - I am always hungry but I work very very hard not to. Its not easy, for example this evening our Clare came back from town with a huge tub of chocolate brownies - I knew that if I can one I wouldn't be able to stop so I didn't touch them. It is tough - I'd never, ever had a weight issue before this - but, as I said, its a pretty small price to pay for how I feel now. I just have to clean my teeth alot to stop me feeling starving.Sue


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Sue ~I totally feel you -- I was the same way with eating when my weight issue couldn't be ignored anymore (for a different reason, though -- I ate because I was depressed but at that time didn't realize I was, and eating plus watching TV non-stop filled up my emptiness and gave me a false feeling of temporary pleasure followed by immense guilt). Anyways, just writing to say -- please don't feel that the damage is "done"... It has become reality at the present, but it doesn't mean that the damage is permanent. I've been there with having a huge appetite and with feeling hungry all the time... I understand that yours is because of the meds, but maybe the ways that I used to fight the hunger could be of some use to you -- so here they go --(1) Assess and keep in awareness how much you usually eat before being under the influence of the meds -- this is the amount that you would try to stay on (not more and not much less, 'cause you still need proper nutrition) and do not starve.(2) Under the condition that (1) is fulfilled, whenever feeling hungry, drink water (not soda or anything, just water) only; and drink until not feeling hungry anymore. This is also good for cleansing toxins from the body in general.(3) When so hungry that (2) doesn't work anymore, eat fruit instead of other snacks -- fruits with less sugar are preferred.(4) While I am aware that chewing gum can put air into the stomach, if your stomach is okay with it, chew some sugar-free gum whenever feeling the urge to eat. Having something in the mouth could give a feeling of eating something and therefore satisfy the need in some way.(5) If your stomach can take it, eat more veggies and fruits esp those that are less sugary and contain more fiber. (6) If raw veggies don't bother you, eat them raw -- people tend to eat less when they eat veggies raw.(7) Eat less bread or rice or anything with starch in it -- this way you don't have to reduce your overall food intake mentioned in (1), just eat more veggies/fruits and much less bread/rice. As bread/rice and similar will be turned into sugar by the body while veggies are mainly minerals/vitamins and fiber. Can't totally do away with bread/rice though, just need to reduce intake to the least possible without making you feel sick/weak.(8) If you follow a diet stictly, it is totally OK to treat yourself with an occasional small piece of chocolate or something every couple weeks.This has helped me deal with my initial hunger -- and after everything is back to a good cycle, it becomes truly effortless and I now find myself not wanting to over-eat unless I feel very depressed. And even if that hunger comes back, I know I have the tools to deal with it. I've lost 20 pounds over the past few years (knock on wood for it to stay this way), which would have seemed impossible back then when i looked myself in the mirror. I know that the cause of your food craving is totally different from mine and probably feels less within your control -- just hope that these coping strategies could be of a little help in dealing with the hunger and make trying not to over-eat a little less painful.Hugs,Cherrie


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks darling - that all seems right good sense - trouble is that during the day when I'm busy - especially the 2 days I work or the 1 day I'm at the Mill (usually) I don't tend to eat - its those long, dark evenings - the kids are at home now for the hollies - so the toast goes on - etc etc - I do really really try not to eat and I'm getting better - trouble was in the "old" pre-med days - I'd get say 1/2 stone overweight - address the issue and within 2/3 weeks it'd be gone - now no matter what I do - I just stay hovvering about 10 1/2 stone which is too much - I'm light boned and not very tall - I'm carrying all the weight around my midriff - I've actually got pretty great skin for an old trout in her mid 40's and nice healthy looking hair - so yeah, I suppose I do look about 5 months gone!!! Oh well, its not t'end of the world is it but it would be nice to have a waistline.I do appreciate your tips - I'm terrible at not drinking enough fluids and that in turn has caused problems with UTI's - so on both counts it'd do me good to drink more water - I HATE the stuff and fruit too but I like veggies - so I suppose I could eat endless pieces of carrot and grow large, floppy ears!!!!You are a mate Cherrie - BTW still not got your e-mail????Sue xxxx


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Sue ~ Totally understand... Been there when I seemed to gain weight even if I just took in plain water and absolutely nothing else... The body does need some time (sometimes a few years) to be able to respond well to diet changes, so sticking to it and be consistant is really important (gaining weight does seem so much easier than getting back on track, but if you stick with it, things probably will happen). Another thing is that while carrot is good, green leafy stuff is very very important for a balanced diet for weight loss. It's totally ok if you don't like fruits -- i don't very much either. I read it quite a few years ago somewhere that green leafy veggies are what actually can gradually work miracles for the body, from weight loss to anti-aging. So, if you don't get super bloated as me, eating salad everyday (without the chicken etc stuff, all meat contains extra hormones that were fed to them contributing to weight gain) can be very helpful. eating/snacking at night is a major contributor to weight gain -- if you can, you might want to take some salad with you to eat during the day and then limit night time snacks, esp those made of flour/rice. Again, when hungry, drink water and eat a bite of carrot or some salad. Or half a glass of milk/soymilk before bed.Wasteline is a difficult area to lose -- hoola (sp?), biking, and pilates combined may be better? I'm not big on exercises... so, i'm not an expert -- usually I found this three makes my stomach area feel exercised...btw, PM-ed you...Cherrie


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks doll - well I'm having wun tun soup, steamed noodles and greens and nowt else this evening - so hope thats a start - god its hell - my sister can wade through a whole loaf of toast and butter and still look like a stick insect!!!Sue


----------

